# State champs



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

youngarchery said:


> today was the last day of the washington state target championships they were alot of fun it was a little windy but other then that i couldnt complian im the new young adult state champion there wasnt alot of competition but i set the new state record




CONGRATS MAN!............Where in washington are you from? I lived there for like 4-5 years.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

I live in tacoma washington


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

youngarchery said:


> today was the last day of the washington state target championships they were alot of fun it was a little windy but other then that i couldnt complian im the new young adult state champion there wasnt alot of competition but i set the new state record



Congrats on the state champions and setting a new state record.


----------



## ETERNAL10 (Mar 27, 2007)

*awesome*

congratulations on a new state record :hatparty: :clap2:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sweet I used to live in grayland WA, rosburg WA, Aberdeen WA, and lots of places in oregon!:wink: ...not much hunting oppertunities in WA so I moved to ALASKA!


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

ohhh i see idk i know alot of people that have killed some good animals here but not as good as alaska i guess


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

what it with trad. gear? I'm guessing not.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

no freestyle


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ronaya said:


> what it with trad. gear? I'm guessing not.


Hey did you ever kill a wiley wabbit?:tongue:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

youngarchery said:


> ohhh i see idk i know alot of people that have killed some good animals here but not as good as alaska i guess


Shoot man when I lived in washington I killed elk,deer some turkey....But if you think thas good look at all ythese you can wack away at...caribou,deer,elk,moose,oxen,ptarmigan,ducks galore,wolf,fox..and LOTS more...what do you like to hunt over there now?


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

dang there is alot you can hunt up there i just started hunting about a year ago but i like hunting deer and elk i wanted to hunt turkey but dont have time to


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

youngarchery said:


> dang there is alot you can hunt up there i just started hunting about a year ago but i like hunting deer and elk i wanted to hunt turkey but dont have time to


Yea I know how you feel, When I lived there I liked to deer and elk hunt but to many people are out there, Here you can hunt areas NEVER hunted by man. :wink:


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

congrats


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

rage1 said:


> congrats


Yup, Yup, Yup:wink:


----------



## Bunkster (Feb 17, 2007)

Congrats man. Sorry to hear that others don't find areas or much to hunt around here. I do.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

were are you from


----------



## Bunkster (Feb 17, 2007)

Lake Stevens, Granite Falls area. East of everett.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bunkster said:


> Lake Stevens, Granite Falls area. East of everett.


Damn man I have hunted deer in that area a LOT before, Lol and squirrel,shot a nice 3-4 and a forked horn , There is plenty of animals in that area if you know where to go!:thumbs_up


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

*Muzzy:* I havn't gotten one yet. Havn't seen one. I'm always looking tho.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ronaya said:


> *Muzzy:* I havn't gotten one yet. Havn't seen one. I'm always looking tho.


Well you will get one sometime:wink: .....just keep on alookin.:darkbeer:


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

i wasnt saying there is no were to unt im just saying im always busy to hunt alot


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

youngarchery said:


> i wasnt saying there is no were to unt im just saying im always busy to hunt alot


O I know what you were sayin:thumbs_up


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

oohh did you ever hunt raymon area by the coast


----------



## Bunkster (Feb 17, 2007)

There are alot of deer and bear in the area where I grew up. I know almost everyroad in the area. Killed lots of deer. No bears yet, have horrible luck with bears.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

youngarchery said:


> oohh did you ever hunt raymon area by the coast


Dang strait I have, I killed a spike there but thats all.:wink:


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

DUDE i miss a old buck there all he was was thick main beams but no points i put my 40 pin on him on accident not my 30 shot right over his back it made me mad then we seen this huge 3 point about 80 yards down hill he was huge


----------



## Son of Meathook (Apr 16, 2007)

:cocktail: Congrats:cocktail:


----------

